# Digging up old stuff



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I'm working on an interior designer's shop just now...












Taping/painting the interior that's just been refurbed and painting the exterior. There's going to be an addition at the rear of the shop too. The builders had quite a bit of soil/rubble and stone to shift and had to demolish an old stone building to make room for the addition - Below is the view from the rear of the old stone building that was bricked up on all four sides. No windows or doors... 











It was rumoured to be an old bake-house. Once they started demolishing it this is what they found (view from the front of the stone building)...










Those guys are archaeologists called in to document it all before it's demolished completely.

The doors are where the dough went in and the arch is the top of the oven, which has a stone base (bet pizza would taste good baked in that).

The owner hasn't decided what to do with the oven doors yet but I'm sure they'll eventually find a good home.











They reckon it dates from the mid 1800's. 

I just thought I'd share this with those of you who find these little historic finds interesting.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

wow. That is nuts


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the share. I enjoy looking over posts at http://forum.treasurenet.com/ here & there at the crazy things people find. Makes me wonder sometimes a little too much. :thumbsup:


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

That is so cool. Will it be demolished?
Sage


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The history of those buildings must be incredible. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

JNLP said:


> http://forum.treasurenet.com/


Holy crap, that site is freakin cool! :thumbsup:
If you don't see me for a couple days, someone please go there and pull me out.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Thanks for the share. I enjoy looking over posts at http://forum.treasurenet.com/ here & there at the crazy things people find. Makes me wonder sometimes a little too much.


Hey I bookmarked that site! Good stuff :thumbsup: Where I paint was a famous battle of the Civil War. Harrisonville, MO. From what I hear they have artifacts at the city hall.. not sure but like bullets that hit each other and cannon balls. I want to say they have some old buildings that were around around that time that have bullets still lodged in em..


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I stumbled on it by accident doing some history research on the areas I travel alot. Probably my favorite site on the internet now. Enough interesting posts/stories to keep you busy the whole winter, and thinking of how much you want to spend on a metal detector come summer. :laughing:

I've been looking up old maps of the areas around here out of curiousity. Read around there long enough you'll be doing the same I promise. Found alot of interesting maps/photos. So crazy how much isn't here anymore & at the same time how much more is here over the past 100-200 years. Found a site with alot of quality photos of the 1920s. I'm going to have them all printed so I can go around & take exact photos of the same places now for a fun little project when the weather's nice.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

how much is a decent detector?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Thanks for the share. I enjoy looking over posts at http://forum.treasurenet.com/ here & there at the crazy things people find. Makes me wonder sometimes a little too much. :thumbsup:


Yeah that is a cool site :thumbsup:. Some intersting finds on there.




sage said:


> That is so cool. Will it be demolished?
> Sage


Yup it's all coming down. Maybe they'll find some old tools of the trade amongst the rubble.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats impressive Tooled. I hope it lives another 150 years.

Thanks JNLP You gave me gold fever. Now the winter is getting long...


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

nEighter said:


> how much is a decent detector?


Not too educated on them with what kind for what & brands. Average decent "hobby" looking ones that I was looking at were ranging from $500-$750. You can find them anywhere between $50-$5000+ though.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

My $5000.00 detecter is being shiped. I figure just got to find a few of those rare coins to pay for it. What's the chances it would be in my own back yard?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OH HELL, why waste that kind of money on a detector when it could be right behind that all you're painting:

Remember this one?

http://www.wtopnews.com/index.php?nid=456&sid=1309240


I'd cut and paste, but it says, "Copyright 2007 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed."


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

daArch said:


> OH HELL, why waste that kind of money on a detector when it could be right behind that all you're painting:
> 
> Remember this one?
> 
> ...


My parents house is around 100 years old. When I was little growning up my dad used to tell me a story of how when he was doing some remodeling he found a note in a wall with hints to where the owner hid all his money. Not sure if it was true or not, but he kept me very busy with my shovel & very temped to demo all the walls looking for the next clue. Even if it was a lie, he'd probably still not tell me the truth today.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

JNLP said:


> My parents house is around 100 years old. When I was little growning up my dad used to tell me a story of how when he was doing some remodeling he found a note in a wall with hints to where the owner hid all his money. Not sure if it was true or not, but he kept me very busy with my shovel & very temped to demo all the walls looking for the next clue. Even if it was a lie, he'd probably still not tell me the truth today.



....and that's how dad's get their unwilling kids to dig the garden for them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> ....and that's how dad's get their unwilling kids to dig the garden for them.


my exact thought as I read it ! :thumbup:


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 23, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> My $5000.00 detecter is being shiped. I figure just got to find a few of those rare coins to pay for it. What's the chances it would be in my own back yard?


 
Man, if I had $5000 for a detector to find metal, I'd just spend it on Metal. It'd be in the shape of a 70's Ducati or a Norton maybe. The bikes that were king before the rice rockets came in. 
Summer is coming!
...must be cabin fever settling in...its not even February yet and I already got the itch...


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

TopShelf said:


> Man, if I had $5000 for a detector to find metal, I'd just spend it on Metal. It'd be in the shape of a 70's Ducati or a Norton maybe. The bikes that were king before the rice rockets came in.
> Summer is coming!
> ...must be cabin fever settling in...its not even February yet and I already got the itch...


I've been looking at boats. Real real close to getting one. I want to wait another year, but the prices NOW are pretty much too good to pass up. My father is a supporter of the idea, my wife not.


----------

